# wizard in unit help



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

was looking into my empire army and was debating about putting a battle wizard (lvl 2) into a unit of say swordsman and giving him wizard staff and power stone this should give me 7 spell dice? am i correct on that?

following that my tactic is to use 4d6 to cast two fire balls then the remaining 3d6 to cast flaming sword of rhuin and keep that in play for rest the game i thought it would make him reasonably hard hitting and so hes not so fragile perhaps give him an enchanted sheild for a 5+ sv ?


ive not written an army list yet nor played wfb in a few years so if im completely wrong please tell me lol thanks for the input and time to read any confusion please ask.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

That's a little off I'm afraid there. If it's your first time playing in a while, don't worry too much, but quite a lot has changed 

Firstly, the wizard staff doesn't actually add an extra power dice for you to use. It allows a wizard to use one more dice than he would normally be allowed to cast a spell, (so a 2nd level wizard usually can't use more than 3d6 to cast a spell can use 4d6), but it does not actually give him that power dice.

Secondly, the power stone is a one use only item, and it can only add 2d6 to any one casting roll. Since this can be over his usually limit anyway (because of how the item works), the staff isn't really that useful for him.

So, at the moment you're looking at having 4 power dice a turn normally, and 6 on the turn you use your power stone. Now, being a 2nd level wizard, he'll only have 2 spells, and these days you can only use any spell you know once. So you can't cast fireball twice if you have it. You also have to roll randomly for those two spells - though you can always choose to have the first spell on any list (so you can always get fireball). So, you'll have fireball and one other spell, with 4 power dice to cast them, and one roll can be given an extra 2d6 to your roll.

I'd suggest having a good look through the magic section, as a lot has changed really, and I might suggest that the staff is certainly not nescessary! Instead, I might suggest that a dispel scroll is very handy for your wizard, as magical defence is always very important.

Hope that helps


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

Either go for magic defence or very aggresive. Either go for 2 dispel scrolls and leave him at lvl1 or give him rod of power and wizards staff. The combination of being able to use more PD and storing them is veyr potent if used right.
I'd stay away from sword of rhuin as at T3 and 2 wounds with no armour he will die easily if someone attacks him.
BTW he cannot have an enchanted shield. Wizards are not allow armour unless stated I think. But I may be wrong. I play dwarfs I dont use wizards  so could be wrong on that.


----------



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

ok cheers for that guys i will have a read through again when ive got time i was more or less skimming the pages lol


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

CoNnZ said:


> BTW he cannot have an enchanted shield. Wizards are not allow armour unless stated I think. But I may be wrong.


You are right.
Unless the wizard/mage already had the option of armour in its original stats is it allowed to cast spells.
Battle wizards dont have armour options on their original stats so they cant use armour and cast spells.
An exception on this is the magic armour of tarnus. 
This armour specifically states that wizards can carry it and still cast spells.
However those points spent on magic armour would be of better use on more magic offense or defense.


----------



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

ok was a pants idea then lol picking up new brb tomorrow so yea ill have to spend all weekend reading thanks though was great help i kno doubt will b posting again soon lol


----------

